# Old Post Office, Norwich.



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Popped up to Naaaaridge (Norwich) at the weekend and whilst walking from the Station to the City Centre, saw this baby..............



































































Going by the sign, looks like it's going to be demolished. Hopefully I'm wrong, as it's a fine building and could surely be re-used? 
The building goes back one heck of a long way, and it looks like parts of the rear are still occupied with Offices or something.
Couldn't find a scrap of History on Google, but found this old pic, dated 1901
http://www.francisfrith.com/search/england/norfolk/norwich/photos/norwich_46672.htm

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2007)

Hi Lb
Seeing the signs advertising apartments, I was wondering if it referred to that building, so I checked out Hardwick House on google. There's an ad on this link for the apartments for sale. I could be wrong but it looks like the same building. I hope so, cause that's rather nice and would be such a shame if it was due for demolition.

http://www.primelocation.com/estate-agents/properties/a/bisa/uk/y/sr/s/nh/y/

Really like the twiddly bits on the pediment (Is that the right word for the triangular bit?). 

Cheers for that
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the extra info Foxy 
Looking again at those signs, you could be right. Not sure why there's a demolition company sign on the fence. Perhaps they're doing some internal demo, and the outside will remain.

Lb


----------



## wagg20 (Jul 3, 2007)

Coh well blast mi boy that there buldin in ye old Naarwich used to be the home of ITV Anglia productions - a fine specimen of architecure!
Love the weather girl Wendy Hurrell by the way - I digress
Brian


----------



## Richard Davies (Jul 3, 2007)

The Old Guildhall was used by Anglia as a studio, is it still owned by them?

When Jerry Springer was over here a few years back he rented some studio space in Norwich before finding out how far it was from where he was staying in the West End.....


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2007)

Oooooh, I love the aaaaaccent!


----------



## King Al (Jul 4, 2007)

Looks quite grand, those railings look a bit vicious though, I hope it is converted not demolished. well spoted LB one to keep an eye out for


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 5, 2007)

Cheers KA,

Will keep you all "posted"!!

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 5, 2007)

King Al said:


> .......those railings look a bit vicious though..........



I agree, they could have your eye out!!


----------



## King Al (Jul 5, 2007)

oo be careful health and safty will be all over it


----------



## smileysal (Jul 7, 2007)

What a lovely looking building. I do like this, and you've taken some great pics of the place. Thanks for the pics, very nice.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Potter (Jul 9, 2007)

Really nice.

Wonder what it looks like inside?


----------



## King Al (Jul 14, 2007)

A post office


----------



## Speed (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey dude, long time no see!

i took a look at this place on friday, looked good and i can maybe see one way in but it was well blatent and in the middle of the day so i didnt go for it! what relly put me off is the buildign next door that is attached to it looks like it is full of stuff! is this still used??


----------

